# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Injorim i pakptueshem nga Stafi i FSH..

## Sami Hyseni

Te nderuar Forumiste e Forumist,

Du ta dije nje gje;
Ka te drejt nje Anetar i Forumit te jap Komente te pergjithsme informative, vleresuese (negative apo pozitive, ska rendesi) te paargumentuara, per nje Anetar tjeter? 
Te moskeqkuptohemi...eshte fjala per nje Perfundim te pergjithshem Vlersues publik. Them publik sepse edhe ky Forum per mendimin tim, eshte nje media publike, apo jo?

Stafi (moderatori pergjegjes) i FSH eshte poashtu i informuar lidhur me kete dukuri, por ska as ndonje pergjigje e as reagim, perkundrazi; une e quaj Injorim!!!!

Ja se cfare dhe si shkruan anetari i ketij forumi mesia4ever, per mua, Sami Hyseni poashtu anetar i ketij forumi;

Lexo me posht postimin origjinal te mesia4ever;





> Kushtetuta e Kosoves thote: '' Punët e shtetit dhe ato të fesë duhet të jenë të ndara''.
> 
> Kurse Osman Gazi-u para 700 viteve ka thënë:
> ''Njeriut jobesimtar mos i jepni punë shtetërore
> 
> 
> A duhet te punojme me mentalitet te para 700 viteve zoteri Sami Hyseni?
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Sami Hyseni

Forumist te nderuar, sinqerisht kerkoj mendimin tuaj. 
Paramendojeni, tani une do hapja nje teme te re per mesian...apo do postoja nje shkrim ku une do jepja mendimin tim negativ per mesian. E konsideroni ju te drejt? Une jo, dhe per kete arsye, jo vetem per mesian...por per askend tjeter. Nese kam dic per te thene per ndonje anetar te caktuar ateher i drejtohem drejt persedrejti atij, edhepse virtualisht, duke e cituar, e jo ne ate mynyre si e bene ai (mesia...)
Apo jam gabim?

----------


## Norça.li

*

Une tash nuk po te kuptoj fare cfare je duke kerkuar...
...pasi qe jam i sigurte qe i permenduri ... nicht alle Tassen...hat!!!
Ose ende nuk e ka te 3-ten e fillores ose vertet eshte njeri me aftesi (shume) te kufizuara...keshtuqe s'eshte nevoja per kurrfare shqetesimi

*

----------


## Albo

Temen e kishe hapur ne forumin e gabuar, prandaj nuk kishe marre nje pergjigje. Ai forum eshte vetem per ankesat ne chat jo ne forum. E kalova temen ne forumin e verejtjeve ku eshte vendi i duhur.

Problemi qe ti ngre eshte problem personal me shume se sa nje problem i forumit. Si rregull ne forum, anetaret e forumit mund te ofendojne anetaret e tjere me sharrje e ofendime. Nese une te ofendoj ty me fjalet nga me te uletat, vetem se une mendoj ndryshe nga ty, kjo nuk tolerohet ne forum. Personat paralajmerohen e perjashtohen nga forumi, nese nuk vene mend e ndryshojne sjellje. Asnje anetar i forumit nuk duhet te ofendohet ne forum.

Tani, qe te mos keqkuptohemi, ne forum shkruajne anetare te moshave te ndryshme, me botekuptime te ndryshme, qe jetojne ne vende te ndryshme ne mbare boten. Do apo nuk s'do ti apo une, ne cdo teme te forumit do te hasesh ne anetare qe shprehin mendime nga me te ndryshmet: jo te gjithe mendojne njesoj, jo te gjithe kane te njejtin nivel arsimor apo kulturor. Ti mund te dalesh e te thuash qe ky eshte nje "problem ne forum", por ne fakt eshte nje nga vlerat e forumit shqiptar. Duke shkruajtur e lexuar te gjithe ne nje teme, duke rrahur mendimet tona ne nje teme, te gjithe anetaret qe marrin pjese ne keto diskutime mesojne nga njeri-tjetri, dhe ky eshte nje proces gati i pavetedijshem qe ndodh. Ne jeten reale, keta anetare nuk do te shkembenin qofte edhe nje fjale me njeri-tjetrin, per arsyeja nga me te ndryshmet, por ne forum diskutojne perdite per probleme nga me te ndryshmet. Kjo sjell ndergjegjesimin e te gjitheve per botekuptimet e ndryshme qe gjejme ne shoqerine shqiptare.

Moderatoret nderhyjne kur ka sharrje e ofendime te hapura ne tema, ku gjithe mesazhi eshte nje fyerje per bashkebiseduesin, por jane me te permbajtur kur dikush shpreh pakenaqesine e tij me botekuptimin e mendimin qe ti shpreh, ne nje postim ku 90 rreshta kane te bejne me temen, dhe 1 rresht ka te beje me ty si person.

Sugjerimet e mia per ty:

1. Nese veren qe ka anetare ne forum me te cilet ti e ke te veshtire te diskutosh apo te duket se ulin nivelin e diskutimeve, injoroi ata. Injorimi merr dy forma: Mund ta shtosh ne listen e anetareve qe ti injoron dhe postimet e tyre as nuk do te te dalin neper temat e forumit qe ti lexon. Ose mund te zgjedhesh qe te mos replikosh me ata asnjehere, por te diskutosh per temen, duke shprehur mendimin tend te plote per te. Kjo forma e dyte eshte forma me e mire dhe me efikase.

2. Kontakto me moderatorin e forumit perkates ne privat, qe ai te nderhyje kur ka sharrje e ofendime karshi teje. Mos iu pergjigj e repliko fare, kontakto moderatoret e forumit direkt. Menyra me e mire eshte te raportosh postimin problematik tek gjithe stafi. Poshte cdo postimi do te gjesh nje lidhje qe te lejon te raportosh nje postim te pahijshem. Nje email do t'iu dergohet gjithe anetareve te forumit dhe ai qe e shikon i pari do te nderhyje. Nese kalon kohe dhe askush nuk nderhyn, kontaktoni me nje mesazh privat me nje nga moderatoret e atij forumi.

Ki parasysh qe forumi ka nje staf moderatoresh vullnetare, dhe nuk ka nje moderator ne linje cdo ore e sekonde te dites. Kur vonojme per te nderhyre ne tema te caktuara, kjo vjen jo se po ju injorojme shqetesimet qe ngrini, pasi koha e stafi eshte i vogel. Ka dhjetra tema e diskutime qe behen perdite ne forum, qindra postime te reja, qindra anetare qe shkruajne, nuk mund te pretendosh qe moderatoret lexojne cdo postim, cdo teme ne cdo ore te dites apo nates. Prandaj na duhet ndihma e anetareve te forumit qe te raportojne probleme te tilla.

Albo

----------

